# Good news/Bad news :)



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

The good news is Karma is going to be taking 8 weeks of 2x2 weave classes. The bad news is the club won't be offering her a regular class during that 8 week period. I just got her contacts down and have her running ahead a bit and now we won't be doing any of that for quite awhile. She is a pretty smart dog though, so she should be okay. I just hope we can get the weaves down in the 8 week period. Karma is smart, her Mommy not so much lol.


----------

